# Even dead, rattlers are dangerous



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Even dead, rattlers are dangerous

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/3374423

Even a dead rattlesnake can hurt you. Just ask Trey Hanover of College Station.

On Labor Day weekend, Hanover and his father, Tommy Hanover, were working on their deer lease when they killed a big rattler. They shot the snake's head off with a shotgun and loaded the carcass in the truck to show other hunters on their lease that they needed to be careful.

"We hung the snake on the fence at the camphouse," Tommy Hanover said. "When we got ready to leave, Trey picked up the snake and threw it out in the pasture for the buzzards to eat."

By the time he'd driven to College Station, Trey Hanover's eyes were very irritated. By the next morning, his eyes were swollen shut. The doctor who examined Hanover said it looked like he'd suffered a chemical burn.

It took them a while to figure out that the shotgun load that vaporized the rattlesnake's head splattered the snake's venom over its body.

When Hanover handled the snake, he got the venom on his hands and later rubbed it in his eyes, made itchy by dust and ragweed. Sixteen days later, the vision in his right eye was back to normal. His left eye was still a little cloudy, but the doctor thought it would return to normal as well.

"We learned a valuable lesson about handling rattlesnakes  even dead ones," said Tommy Hanover.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Man suffers bites from pet rattlesnake

http://www.record-eagle.com/2005/nov/15bite.htm

PETOSKEY - A 21-year-old Emmet County man was hospitalized after being bitten by his pet diamondback rattlesnake.
Sgt. Tim Rodwell of the Emmet County Sheriff's Office said the East Mitchell Road man was bitten twice on the hand while trying to change a bulb in the snake's holding tank Sunday. He was taken first to Northern Michigan Hospital, and from there to Grand Rapids, police said.
"It was discovered that it was a dry bite. No venom was transferred," Rodwell said. "He is going to be OK."
Rodwell did not divulge the victim's name and said the rattler was purchased at Traverse City pet store. He said he did not know the name of the store, but said the animal has been returned there.


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

you didnt say in your post if this was in michigan. if it was that would of been a massasauga snake. well they are on the protected list an are not to be killed. if you had walked away from that snake it wouldnt have chased you. an as it turned out by killing it the snake got its revenge anyway on you. ive seen a few on camp grayling propery an all are still there as we didnt mess with them. most people will spend there whole life in the woods an never see one.


----------



## kaler9969 (Feb 25, 2005)

College Station is in Texas


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Yet another reason not to kill them. Just leave them alone.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

steelslam, Thanks for your concern and oversite to help protect the endangered Michigan rattlesnake. However, some old Camp Grayling guys I know used to laugh about the bombs, grenades, and live rifle practice on the wildlife that got in the way. I hope the old policies have change.


----------



## victor mi pro bowhunter (Feb 12, 2001)

Hamilton Reef said:


> Even dead, rattlers are dangerous
> 
> http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/3374423
> 
> ...



Hate to see what would of happend if he had picked up a baby.
Or ate something


----------



## victor mi pro bowhunter (Feb 12, 2001)

Hamilton Reef said:


> Man suffers bites from pet rattlesnake
> 
> http://www.record-eagle.com/2005/nov/15bite.htm
> 
> ...


I hate to say it but he had i coming and anybody else that has thous kind of pets.Houses are not zoos.


----------



## Rich Baker (Dec 5, 2004)

I stepped on this guy and he bit me twice, He didnt get to my skin as I was wareing waders. I snapped this pic and headed down to the river to fish. well I found out real quick that my simms Guide waiters had a nice leak. I tuffed it out till the end of the day. By the time I got home ., about 1.5 hours I had a very bad rash. The doctors gave me a cream to put on it and it healed up in about a week. That venom is some bad stuff.


----------

